# Clam Can



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

There is no hope for me. The wife made a big pot of Clam Chowder and all I could think of was man those clam cans make good targets.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a little clam once in awhile!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

haha , you get the best of both worlds ,, nice food and good targets


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_







_


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice recycling, RH!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh my, I'm all clammed up over this one.







No, but nice shooting wingshooter. That little can musta put up a good fight. Thanks for sharing.


----------

